# Can you offer Bandit an only pet home??



## catgroom (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi!

We have had this huge black and white boy,named Bandit by his fosterers who had him during last winter.He also comes to Charlie.

I named him Charlie after giving him a try out here.However,he does like to make the domain his own.My other cat wouldn't come back in for 3 days so sadly had to take the poor chap back.

He's only about 3 years old,and is nothing like he sounds.I can hold him like a baby to groom his chest and tummy.He even lets you groom his feet for a while!

I'm fairly confident he would be OK with dogs,but in my humble opinion,1 to 1 would most definately be best for him.He's a good 7kgs I'd say.Not a particularly expensive cat to feed though,just large framed !

He is here at Moulton Chapel Cat Shelter,and would prefer to be roaming free here now.We don't trust he would come back after food time to go back into the walkway,hence the appeal for a forever loving home.

His vaccinations are fully up to date and he is newtered.

He's located near Spalding,Lincolnshire/Peterborough.17 miles from A1 motorway.

Speak to Monica on 01406 380520.







Thanks!

Steve


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

That face is to die for..He is so very cute.
I really hope this boy finds his forever home soon.. Fingers crossed


----------



## catgroom (Jul 2, 2009)

That face is spot on isn't it?
Its as if someone has graced us with some kind of perfect specimen of a large moggy man!

He is still with us,and I groomed out the older remaining dead hairs in his coat today.So that's a groom a week for the past 3 weeks.He's now fully cool with it.Bonus! You can also sit him on your lap like a baby,all four legs facing away,and he looks up at you WITH TRUST.I can tell,being a professional groomer,as you don't forget the look of one about to miss your cornea by 2mm!Hope that never happens again!

Anyway,I digress.
He is now very pleased to see anybody who comes to the door to the passageway he has the run of everyday due to his size.His meow is definately now asking to come out as he's sick of it.

Can I just say that although he does need to be an only cat,he does settle in very very quickly ( I had him here for a week as my cat ) he likes to rule the roost when you let him out.If there's other cats about,well,entire males mainly,he'll stand his ground.He doesn't actually go for them,just stands there and wwooooowwwws back.Its as if he doesn't really have it in him.Comical really,as he is taller than a Westie 

Not much else I can say......we hope someone will call soon for him.He is very special...

Ask to speak to Monica on 01406 380758
He's near Spalding/Peterborough.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Moul...r-01406-380520/137662579638181?ref=ts&fref=ts

Steve:cornut:


----------



## catgroom (Jul 2, 2009)

Hurrah!

At last Charlie (the name I named Bandit,and the name he's gone with) has gone to his forever home on the Lincs/Cambs borders.Just around the corner from where he lived with me it would appear.

I hope he may pop in for a cup of most excellent tea some time.

Thanks for your Views,Kind Comments,and support as ever.

Monica/Brian/Steve
Moulton Chapel Cat Shelter :thumbup1:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fantastic news, i love happy endings, or happy beginnings.:thumbup1:


----------

